# Ashland, OR to Crater Lake, how easy?



## izzz (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey everyone! As the title indicates, does anyone know if it's easy to hitchhike from Ashland, OR to Crater Lake? Love and respect always


----------



## izzz (Apr 7, 2017)

And where is a good spot for doing this?


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Apr 7, 2017)

Craigslist rideshare. There's bound to be at least a dozen SOU students heading that way a weekend.


----------



## izzz (Apr 8, 2017)

Geraldo said:


> Craigslist rideshare. There's bound to be at least a dozen SOU students heading that way a weekend.


I posted an ad on Craigslist an someone replied that the weather has made it difficult to get there right now. Not sure if this is true but this info might be useful to others


----------

